# pregnant and tsh levels are low



## anmora4 (Oct 19, 2010)

In Oct of 2010 my endo found a benign thyroid nodule. I am now 13 weeks pregnant and have no formal thyroid diagnosis. They say hyper then its just thyroiditis. Up until pregnancy i could tell my thyroid was behaving because i felt good. But since pregnancy began I have more yucky days than I do good days. My levels have been checked twice during pregnancy.

4/29/11
Tsh 0.29 (0.34-4.82)
4 weeks pregnant

6/22/11 
Tsh 0.1 (unknown range)
13 weeks pregnant

I am pretty sure my prenatal specialist will send me to my endo to watch my thyroid and nodules. My concern is for the baby and how my changing levels will affect baby. Has anyone gone through this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

anmora4 said:


> In Oct of 2010 my endo found a benign thyroid nodule. I am now 13 weeks pregnant and have no formal thyroid diagnosis. They say hyper then its just thyroiditis. Up until pregnancy i could tell my thyroid was behaving because i felt good. But since pregnancy began I have more yucky days than I do good days. My levels have been checked twice during pregnancy.
> 
> 4/29/11
> Tsh 0.29 (0.34-4.82)
> ...


Many here have had similar experiences and I hope they respond. In the meantime; congratulations and welcome!










Here is some info that may be helpful.

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter14/14-frame.htm

Let us know what the endo has to say. Keep that little one safe.


----------

